# Erreur 306 Imprimante Canon MX310



## hibiscus (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai acheté une imprimante (maison) multi-fonctions Canon MX310 et pendant quelques jours, elle a fonctionné parfaitement (imprimer/copies/fax/scan). Et puis, sans prévenir garde, elle refuse d'imprimer et donne un message d'erreur "306" en demandant de vérifier la connexion entre l'ordi et l'imprimante. J'ai vérifié, j'ai changé de port usb, j'ai enlevé dans le bac à feuilles ce qui pouvait être un surplus de feuilles, j'ai fait des tests de couleur, alignements etc...et tout fonctionne mais dès que je demande une impression, elle démarre, s'arrête avec le même message d'erreur!!
Si quelqu'un a eu ce problème et a trouvé la solution, je serai intéressée.

Merci bien à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2008)

Première chose,  déterminer si c'est un problème physique, et si oui, de l'ordi, du câble ou de l'imprimante.

1) le câble : essayer avec un autre câble
2) l'ordi : essayer d'autres périphériques USB (clavier, souris, clé USB)
3) l'imprimante : essayer sur un autre ordi.

Si ces 3 vérif disent que le matos est Ok, faudra chercher du côté du système (tu as réparé les autorisations ?), sinon, l'un des trois éléments devra être revu. Si c'est l'imprimante ou le Mac, c'est "retour SAV", si c'est le câble, c'est échange (éventuellement sous garantie, s'il n'a vraiment que quelques jours, mais là, sous réserve, je ne suis pas sûr que ça passe).


----------



## hibiscus (7 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse Pascal.
1) J'ai changé de câble
2) j'ai changé de port Usb
3) J'ai réinstallé
4) J'ai été sur le site canon afin de télécharger le pilote à nouveau
5) Je n'ai pas essayé sur un autre ordi  par contre.
Bref, depuis que j'ai fait la réinstallation, maintenant le scan ne fonctionne plus non plus, en fait plus rien ne fonctionne et j'ai toujours cette info : erreur 300 ou 306 en fonction, qui précise qu'il n'y a pas de connexion entre l'ordi et l'imprimante.
La dernière chose que j'ai installé après l'imprimante et la tablette graphique...Cela pourrait-il venir de cette dernière? Et pour réparer les autorisations, comment dois-je m'y prendre?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2008)

Utilitaire de disque. Il est dans le sous-dossier "Utilitaires" du dossier "applications, mais la réparation serait plus complète en démarrant depuis ton CD/DVD système, et en le lançant depuis ce dernier (selon le système on le trouve à divers endroits, pour Tiger, il est dans le menu utilitaire dispo au moment du choix de la langue principale, sous Panther et Jaguar, je ne me souviens plus dans quel menu il est).

Sur un autre ordi, ça peut être sur un PC. Sinon, ça pousse dans quelle région, l'hibiscus macgeensis ? dès fois qu'il serait à portée d'un de mes Mac portables ?

Mais ne te fais pas trop d'illusions, je pense plus à un problème matériel, et je parierais plus sur un "retour S.A.V. de l'imprimante.


----------



## hibiscus (7 Janvier 2008)

Je pense que tu dois avoir raison! J'ai eu le support technique en ligne et ils m'ont demandé de supprimer tous fichiers canon dans mon mac ainsi que tous fichiers concernant la tablette graphique (conflit pour eux) Puis de réinstaller la canon. Chose faite...maintenant le mac ne détecte plus l'imprimante (avant oui!) je n'ai plus de tablette, et pour clore le tout, mon imprimante Adobe pdf 7.0 est grisée!! et Devine quoi? le support technique m'annonce qu'ils ne peuvent plus rien pour moi et d'aller voir du côté de l'usine!!!! Elle est bonne, hein? 
Je vais donc tenter de suivre tes conseils et jetter un coup d'oeil sur l'utilitaire de disque..
Bref, l'hibiscus pousse du côté du Québec...si si je t'assure ça arrive par ici!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2008)

hibiscus a dit:


> Bref, l'hibiscus pousse du côté du Québec...si si je t'assure ça arrive par ici!



Ah, ça va faire un peu loin pour mes portables, pis Seine et Marne - Québec, c'est pas direct, faut changer, il y a une ou deux correspondances, je crois :rateau:

Rapporte l'imprimante où tu l'as acheté, et demande qu'elle soit testée (si possible devant toi) sur une autre machine, c'est le mieux.


----------



## hibiscus (7 Janvier 2008)

Bonne nouvelle, je viens de faire un test sur le pc...et tout est parfaitement correct! Ce qui me laisse comprendre qu'il doit y avoir un conflit quelconque avec le Mac. Vu qu'elle fonctionnait très bien la 1ère fois (sur le mac), je pense à une mauvaise désinstallation ou installation que ce soit de l'imprimante ou de la tablette? J'ai suivi les instructions du service, à savoir : rechercher les fichiers canon et wacon et supprimer...
Dans mes systèmes préférences, l'imprimante est bien là mais dans la liste des imprimantes connectée usb, y a rien du tout! Une solution pour moi?


----------



## hibiscus (19 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens vous donner la suite de ce problème.....enfin résolu!!
J'avais fait un changement de port usb mais ce changement intervenait toujours sur un port usb de la carte(pci?) alors qu'il fallait visiblement la brancher sur un port usb en direct....Voilà!! aussi simple que cela pour une prise de tête de 10 jours!!:mouais: 
Pour l'imprimante virtuelle, tout est rentré dans l'ordre après un bon nettoyage du Mac! 
bonne journée


----------

